# June 15 2004



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 15, 2004)

This devotional is from Charles Spurgeons Faiths Checkbook.

June 15

Home Blessings Extended
&quot;The LORD shall bless thee out of Zion: and thou shalt see the good of Jerusalem all the days of thy life&quot;
(Psalm 128:5). 

This is a promise to the God-fearing man who walks in the ways of holiness with earnest heed. He shall have domestic blessedness; his wife and children shall be a source of great home happiness. But then as a member of the church he desires to see the cause prosper, for he is as much concerned for the LORD's house as for his own. When the LORD builds our house, it is but fitting that we should desire to see the LORD's house builded. Our goods are not truly good unless we promote by them the good of the LORD's chosen church.

Yes, you shall get a blessing when you go up to the assemblies of Zion; you shall be instructed, enlivened, and comforted, where prayer and praise ascend and testimony is borne to the great Sacrifice. &quot;The LORD shall bless thee out of Zion.&quot;

Nor shall you alone be profited; the church itself shall prosper; believers shall be multiplied, and their holy work shall be crowned with success. Certain gracious men have this promise fulfilled to them as long as they live. Alas! when they die the cause often flags. Let us be among those who bring good things to Jerusalem all their days. LORD, of Thy mercy make us such! Amen.


----------

